# Request for pipes/bongs board



## JMD (Aug 18, 2013)

I case I'm blind and the board is already there: Sorry.

Basically I'd very much like to see a board dedicated to discussing smoke gear, which would include bongs, pipes, vapes etc.


Comments? Thoughts?


----------



## JMD (Aug 19, 2013)

No one? Not even a mod?


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

sorry i was busy in the last 24 hours you couldnt wait for a response.

start a thread create the discussion yourself.


----------



## JMD (Aug 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> sorry i was busy in the last 24 hours you couldnt wait for a response.
> 
> start a thread create the discussion yourself.


You are completely forgiven, but only this one time  (I'm not impatient at all, don't worry mate)

But I wasn't thinking of just a thread, but a complete board. If that's not a possibility, then I will make a thread.


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

we already have a forum board the glasshouse thats where you would make a thread and have disucssions


----------



## JMD (Aug 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> we already have a forum board the glasshouse thats where you would make a thread and have disucssions


A vaporizer doesn't got much to do with glass, but if that board is for more than just glass, then I'll use that  thanks.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 19, 2013)

How about this forum?

https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/


----------

